# Broadside vs Crisis Suit



## Mr. Tau (Jun 22, 2010)

This might not be tactica as much of a matter of choice, but here goes...

Which would be better, overall, for Combat Patrol: A Broadside, or a Crisis Suit? I know that it's a matter of what weapons and hardware you choose, but which should I go for? Or maybe both. I'm new to the game so I don't have much expertise, so help would be appreciated!

Thanks, Mr. Tau.


----------



## Bouncytube (May 10, 2010)

It depends what you would want them to do. I'm not sure what a Combat patrol is, each unit have different roles that can be very effective if used efficently. Broadsides provide a very good long ranged support with their 72'' range weapons, where battle suits work best in groups. Anyway I would say to go for both, but remember to get more than one of each!


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

Quick question before I answer the query: how does the combat patrol essentially work? We talking 4th ed, or homebrew?


----------



## Mr. Tau (Jun 22, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> Quick question before I answer the query: how does the combat patrol essentially work? We talking 4th ed, or homebrew?


In response to your question: http://www.patrolclash.org.uk/
I'm really just trying to build a good army list before I buy anything.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Each fulfill a certain role. That's the key when using Tau; never focus on a Firewarrior-heavy list, or Crisis Suit-heavy list, or else you're going to lose 95% of the time.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

After doing a quick once-over with the rules, it would appear that the Broadside is not an eligible choice, as it has a 2+ armor save.

As such, I'll vote on taking a Crisis Suit with the PR, MP, MT combination.

Example 400pt list:

Shas'el
-PR, MP, MT 82
3x Crisis Suits
-PR, MP, MT 186
10 kroot 70
6 Fire Warriors 60

It comes in just under the limit, and it's a good foundation to build your army on.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

well for you combat patrol then normal suits. Broodsides excel at anti-tank and at 400pts you will se almost no large tanks and the highest armour you will probbly not need that kind og fire power. A few Plasma Rifles to rear armour should do the job nicely or even better fusion blasters.
The lsit that Ishamael wrote will be a very good starting point.


----------



## Mr. Tau (Jun 22, 2010)

Ishamael said:


> After doing a quick once-over with the rules, it would appear that the Broadside is not an eligible choice, as it has a 2+ armor save.


Yeah... a day after I posted this, my brother told me they were illegal. I was just to lazy to delete it. I'd go for the fireknife suit anyways, it's just the best I can see for combat patrol.


----------

